# A Father's Day Present



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Built this for dad for Father's Day this year.

Essex Frame
Fusion Slide
NM Barrel
McCormick Sear/Disconnect
Adj trigger
misc slide release/mainspring/beavertail/safety
GI style Sights
generic Mainspring Housing
etc. etc.

I also added the Ciener Platinum Cup .22lr conversion.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn! You're a good son. All I got was dinner at Red Robin.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Only bad thing is, I used all the good parts on his.

I'm building a Ballester Molina out of spare parts until I can afford to start ordering parts for my matching Pistol


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good on you - you did well. :smt023

Happy fathers day to him. :smt033 

By the way did he like it?


:smt1099


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Can I adopt you?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pretty nice pistol ya built there. It been to the range yet?


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

He sat there and stared at it for a good 10 minutes before talking about it so yeah.

I can shoot shotgun clays at 75 yards with it, so I know it's right there. I have a gift card to an indoor range I'll take him too onne day and we'll put it on paper.


----------

